# Can Anyone Help Me Find This Ultimate Overland Vehicle ?



## Jeff Bayley (Jul 25, 2010)

I need to find out the contact information, country of where this was built, and mainly who owns it now so I can find out if they want to sell it. I'm involved in disaster relieve after Hurricanes and currently have a very nice diesel pusher but this monster creation is mostly likely 4x4 and better ground clearance and all around better for serving our purposes of getting through the damaged, flooded areas to provide relief.

Can someone who is better and internet research than I help me find out who to contact for this. Here is just one link to it: 




If you You Tube or Google "Life in a Garbage Truck" I just seem to get the same set of still images. There has to be an article that was written telling something about the individual or company that owns it.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a cool one. I remember seeing it before. I recently just came across this website which has some awesome alternative RV's as well.

http://earthroamer.com/

Really cool!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Try this...

http://www.unicatamericas.com/


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.unicatamericas.com/


Good call, O/C! I tried to find the old thread that addressed this but had no luck ... maybe you can find it!


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

luverofpeanuts said:


> That is a cool one. I remember seeing it before. I recently just came across this website which has some awesome alternative RV's as well.
> 
> http://earthroamer.com/
> 
> Really cool!!


Earthroamers are built near my house. I see them in various stages of built as they drive them to different finishers. I have seen a lot before they add the graphics. They are way cool in person!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you don't need all of the ground clearance but want 4WD, Host campers makes some class C's off Super duty chassis'.


----------

